# Metaframe tank arrived!



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Trying to get this lamp for it..


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Cool. I love those tanks. Can you post pics as you move forward with the project?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, if all falls into place it should be soon. Thanks. I almost feel like I should have gone with the 5 gallon ones, but I like it.


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

Love these vintage tanks! Is it true that there's no way to repair leaks?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Of course you can repair leaks. You just re-silicone it.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

So who's the go to guy for a nice small cool piece of wood?


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

Those kinds of tanks are antiques??????:icon_eek: I had one, but one of my family members thought that it was worthless so they threw it away way long before I even joined this forum.


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

waterfaller1 said:


> Of course you can repair leaks. You just re-silicone it.


Ahh ..use to work with an old timer and he swore that you couldn't repair leaks on those framed tanks.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Chulios66 said:


> Those kinds of tanks are antiques??????:icon_eek: I had one, but one of my family members thought that it was worthless so they threw it away way long before I even joined this forum.


These were the tanks of the 50's...60's. When I was a little girl, this was all there was for awhile. I am sure I had several too.



Lowe said:


> Ahh ..use to work with an old timer and he swore that you couldn't repair leaks on those framed tanks.


Hmm..well it's holding water, so we won't even worry about it unless that bridge needs to be crossed. I really don't see why not, but maybe he knows something I don't.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I decided this tank will be too small for everything I want to do. I am trying to win a 5 gallon now. Here goes the obsession again....:biggrin:


----------



## Shangrila (Oct 13, 2012)

These kind of tanks can be resealed. Silicone won't stick to the slate bottom so well, water will find it's way underneath ans weaken the bond. The trick is to get a piece of glass that fits very close to the bottom inside demensions of the tank and then silicone it to the glass on the four sides. The corners can be siliconed just like a modern tank. If I'm not mistaken I think my father has knocked the slate out of some of these tanks and replaced it with glass but that was many years ago when I was young. The enemy of these tanks is lack of water. Once they are filled they could hold water for years, but when they sit empty for many years the asphaltum dries out. Years ago you could have saved many of these tanks by filling them with hot water so the asphaltum would soften and it would reseal itself but most is not all of these taks found today have been sitting for so long that there are no solvents left in the original sealant so it cannot be softened.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Carol!
I have one of these tank too! I wish I had the top though...
I also have a ten gallon metaframe without the top too, but the glass has a crack!
I wish there were more resources/articles about restoring these tanks.

I can't wait to see what you do with yours!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Shangrila. Hi Jasmine! I have seen one or two selling with the top. And one auction for just the top. I would want to have it rewired though.:confused1:
Good to hear from you! Someone beat me out on the lamp, so I bought one not as pretty.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh and if you google them, you can see where someone shows the whole process of removing and replacing the glass!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Great tank! I remember my mom having one of these when I was young.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> I decided this tank will be too small for everything I want to do. I am trying to win a 5 gallon now. Here goes the obsession again....:biggrin:


This is how it always goes :help:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> Oh and if you google them, you can see where someone shows the whole process of removing and replacing the glass!


Link? I'm restoring a 2.5G metaframe as well.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Let me see if I can find it again.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

http://naturalaquariums.com/bb/index.php?topic=2183.0

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?251654-Metaframe-tank-refurbish

http://naturalaquariums.com/bb/index.php?topic=2086.0

http://aquarium.mn/demo/item/53-restoration-of-my-metaframe-aquarium

http://www.rickwrench.com/index79master.htm?http://www.rickwrench.com/stainlessaquariums.html


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

So, I won the 5 gallon tank, which will make this a much nicer set up, and better for the fish. 
here is the fish I won at auction


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

The metaframe light fixture hood is actually pretty cool. Me and my bro won one at an auction. Hook up two spiral cfls on there and you're good to go. Bad part is that if water gets in, it'll turn the whole hood into a conductor. 

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Woah - gorgeous fish!

Your tank is going to look stunning with that big pop of color swimming gracefully around.



waterfaller1 said:


> So, I won the 5 gallon tank, which will make this a much nicer set up, and better for the fish.
> here is the fish I won at auction


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you! Just ordered everything to set it up with a sponge filter online.I dislike going in big box stores if I don't have to..lol. I have never run one but want to try this instead of a conventional HOB, or nothing which was what I was considering.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Stunning betta!! He is a beauty  cant wait to see the end results!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Duck!


----------



## tdw1989 (Jul 2, 2012)

WOW that betta is amazing nice win I love the color


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Briz (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh, hey. Thought this topic looked familiar... 

Just found a metaframe 10 gallon on my local craigslist for $10. Wondering if I should go pick it up. No fancy lid though. Saw one on ebay with the lid going for $100, whew!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hello. I won't even tell you what I paid for the 5 gallon...:redface:
I would find out if it has been leak tested.


----------



## Shangrila (Oct 13, 2012)

Briz said:


> Oh, hey. Thought this topic looked familiar...
> 
> Just found a metaframe 10 gallon on my local craigslist for $10. Wondering if I should go pick it up. No fancy lid though. Saw one on ebay with the lid going for $100, whew!


Snatch that thing up as quick as you can! We have to keep these old tanks out of landfills, because once they are gone they ain't comin' back.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Shangrila said:


> Snatch that thing up as quick as you can! We have to keep these old tanks out of landfills, because once they are gone they ain't comin' back.


And that is a sad thing.

I love my 2 55 Metaframes. I keep looking but seems as though the fools on fleabay think they have gold.


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Popping in and checking your thread. Woohoo! Another tank! And a beautiful betta! Sweet! Can't wait to see how it comes together.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hello, thanks for stopping by.roud: I have exciting news today. I went out all afternoon and came home to stacks of boxes on my front porch! The five gallon arrived a couple days ago, along with the light which is not going to work out, so I ordered something else last night. Today's boxes had plants, and all the plants and supplies from Devin{riparium supply}, and all the stuff for the tanks like new airline tubing, new hydro sponge filters, and a pump with two outlets, check valves,wood airstones, etc. So all I need now is the newer light, some estes white sand I ordered, and the fish will arrive in a couple weeks. For now I will rummage up some kind of light source, and just place the plants in one tank until I am ready to put it all together. I need that inspiring moment that you get, to actually build it.:icon_wink


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok...here's your kick in the butt. This New Yorker wants pics. Even if its boxes


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok..uploading.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

So a question... Is meta frame a brand or a style of tanks?

My cousin who passed on had a metal framed aquarium for the longest time and we grew up messing around with fish in that tank.

I ran in to another metal framed tank in a lfs but had a cracked glass bottom with a logo stamped dead center on the bottom rim. Can't remember what it said... but it certainly made me stop.

Hmmm


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

tanks/ heater I had

new heater

tubing,airstones,valves

hydro sponge filters, extra sponges, and a pump


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

riparium stuff
substrate

trellises

planters, and does anyone know what those two bags of magic chocolate looking beans are?:biggrin:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

plants

more plants


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Metaframe was a brand, they were from the 60's.


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Carole its Houston from AA. Can you tell me more about ripariums? You can pm if youd rather .


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok and don't laugh about this next part, because I still am not sure if I am going to use them, but anyway..I also bid on and won some vintage & new tank ornaments, and a vintage wade england seahorse{rare}


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

blazeyreef said:


> Hey Carole its Houston from AA. Can you tell me more about ripariums? You can pm if youd rather .


Hey, how the heck are ya! Hang on, I can get info.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok the member who has the riparium supplies is named Hydrophyte,{devin} here is his section
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=121

and here is the riparium forum
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

basically it is a tank with a lower water line, with plants growing out of the top
here is an example


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

here is my second fish..I am told he may go blind


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks a ton! I will be reading now. But your bettas are so gorgeous! I am going to get a smaller tank for a betta set up one of these days. Life just isnt the same without one!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

blazeyreef said:


> I am going to get a smaller tank for a betta set up one of these days. Life just isnt the same without one!


Thanks too, and that is how I feel. I just have always had one or more. And haven't in quite a while. These will be my first HM plakats. I am looking forward to them!


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

WOW :0.....your black and white betta is outstanding. One of the prettiest I've seen. 

Enjoyed the pics. I've been doing some riparium plants as well. It's a fun addition to a tank. The planters are top quality. I had been using sponge holders from the drug store and they didn't do the job very well. So I made the investment into the riparium planters. Well worth the money. 

I think the bettas and the meta tanks are a great combo. It's going to be fun watching your project come together.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Looking good Carole!

The "beans" are the clay pebbles that go into the bottoms of the riparium planters in a layer ~1/2" deep. The rest of planter should be filled up to the top with the gravel substrate. Did you find the instruction sheet int he box?

These ornaments are pretty cool! I want to do a good-sized riparium setup with goldfish someday and get some real vintage décor. 



waterfaller1 said:


>


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks NY! The planters do look well made. I have used his in tank planters in my 90 gal before, but my goldfish loved to rip up the plants even if they didn't eat them.
So today is the big day that I start assembly. I will move this into a tank journal now,so look for a thread there in the next day or so.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

hydrophyte said:


> Looking good Carole!
> 
> The "beans" are the clay pebbles that go into the bottoms of the riparium planters in a layer ~1/2" deep. The rest of planter should be filled up to the top with the gravel substrate. Did you find the instruction sheet int he box?
> 
> These ornaments are pretty cool! I want to do a good-sized riparium setup with goldfish someday and get some real vintage décor.


Oh no, there was an instruction sheet?:confused1: Crud...looks like I have an appointment with the trash cans later this morning...lol. Good thing you said something, tomorrow is trash day.Ok, very good on what the brown things are. At first I thought how nice of Devin to add some chocolate covered something...:biggrin: Ooh I have a lady on another forum who has offered me an ornament from the 40's! She said she will send it on for free, but it's a deer. I don't think deers belong underwater, but I don't want to be rude and say so.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope you can find the instruction sheet there. I just emailed you with the pdf file.

It sure would be fun to get into a ceramics shop and DIY some nice glazed decorations.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Found them, all is not lost!! I almost bought an octopus, but thought that was a little over the top.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking cool! Those tanks are sweet.


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

That black and white betta is spectacular. I haven't seen many like that.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Can you post a link to your journal thread on this thread? I would love to follow.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I did not get started yesterday due to time restraints. I have to today though. I will post a link when I start a new thread.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Can you guess what this means?





I am so bummed


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

a leak

bummer


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, in the five gallon. So for now, the riparium is set up in the new tank. The little metaframe is just holding some plants. I am still waiting on the light I bought, and substrate to arrive. So I have a ways to go before it even resembles what I want. I am still not sure where I am going with the internal part, but the planters are hung and filled. The fish should be getting in to the transhipper here in the next few days, so I am hoping to have them here by next week. A few of the emersed plants are a little droopy, but I am hoping they will spring back.
Here's what I have so far


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice shots, what camera are you using?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Achh..you are kidding right? You are not helping my "I need a new camera plea":tongue:
It actually quite old by today's standards, it's a Canon G5..:redface:


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Old doesn't mean bad! I've got a Nikon D40 and I love it.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Well thank you!


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

what's the plant with the pinkish leaves. It's very pretty. I wouldn't mind adding one to my riparium planters.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks, not sure if that is going to fly, but here's the story behind it. It is a begonia. Short version of the story is I had a large begonia on my front porch that died last year, except this one piece that I saved. It has been living in a glass of water on my kitchen windowsill ever since. It's been getting more beautiful than it ever was out front, and it's bloomed several times. So I thought I would give it a shot here. If it starts going south on me I will have to remove it, but so far it looks happier than anything else in there, so we will see.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Here is the new thread
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=351953


----------

